# TvB Curves Theme Added



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

I think I might have a new favorite theme. Check it out and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 26, 2006)

It's too close to the default look; if I would use a theme w/ these colors, I would just stick w/ the default. What specifically do you like about this one Rich?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

The default theme is nice because of its color scheme but I don't use it because the links are kind of hard to get at. I like the accessibility of menus I suppose. There are certainly lots of "variations on the theme" with about 3 different "dark" themes and when I saw this one it just grew on me.

Not trying to sell anyone on the theme but I definitely like it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 26, 2006)

Where is the dark theme?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Where is the dark theme?



Dark Metal, X-Factor, PB Black -> All dark.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2006)

Owie! It's kinda bright after using PB Black for so long.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> The default theme is nice because of its color scheme but I don't use it because the links are kind of hard to get at. I like the accessibility of menus I suppose. There are certainly lots of "variations on the theme" with about 3 different "dark" themes and when I saw this one it just grew on me.
> 
> Not trying to sell anyone on the theme but I definitely like it.



For the same reason, I too do not use the default theme.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

Augusta said:


> Owie! It's kinda bright after using PB Black for so long.



An ironic signature tag for you: _Post Tenebras, LUX!!!_


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> An ironic signature tag for you: _Post Tenebras, LUX!!!_







Actually it's in a spiritual sense.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 27, 2006)

Very clean look and convenient to use. I think I still prefer vBulletin, but this one is really nice.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2006)

I very much prefer the Retro Blue to all other choices.


----------

